# help - piranha seems sick



## edfluke (Apr 30, 2005)

My red bellied piranha has some white type stuff appearing on his/nose mouth and gills. Looks like some sort of slimy film. He seems to be having trouble breathing (keeps opening his mouth and swimming to surface) and is swimming funny. He is in a 55 gallon tank alone and is about 6 inches. I change the water pretty regularly. Just did a 50% change but does not seem to be help much. Any ideas what this might be? Not having and luck getting a good pic that shows is.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

edfluke said:


> My red bellied piranha has some white type stuff appearing on his/nose mouth and gills. Looks like some sort of slimy film. He seems to be having trouble breathing (keeps opening his mouth and swimming to surface) and is swimming funny. He is in a 55 gallon tank alone and is about 6 inches. I change the water pretty regularly. Just did a 50% change but does not seem to be help much. Any ideas what this might be? Not having and luck getting a good pic that shows is.


Water parameters would help.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

does this look like it


----------



## edfluke (Apr 30, 2005)

Sadly i found him dead when i got home from work. Here is what it looked like. Any ideas what this is? I want to get a new fish soon, so what do i need to do to my tank to sort this out?


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like ammonia. Thats to bad did you cycle the tank? what where your water peremeters?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

nswhite said:


> Looks like ammonia. Thats to bad did you cycle the tank? what where your water peremeters?


2nd that Ammonia.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

before you get a new P make sure your tank is cycled....and if it was, then figure out what went wrong


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> before you get a new P make sure your tank is cycled....and if it was, then figure out what went wrong


By coming back to the site!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

sorry to see that dude but live and learn good luck with your next fish


----------



## edfluke (Apr 30, 2005)

He had been in the tank for nearly a year and a half ... so you think it was not cycled? Just did an amonia test (which came up zero) although i did di about a 40% water change yesterday.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

What about the rest of your water peremeters?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, before you empty the tank, it would be great to see the full spectrum of water parameters.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Paul Bearer got him


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Post the rest of your params. if the tank was setup for that long, it should have been cycled. How long had it been since you did a water change before you did the 40%?


----------

